
I spent two weeks delivering for Uber Eats and made $4.4 per hour - farorm
http://www.breakit.se/artikel/7599/i-spent-two-weeks-delivering-for-uber-eats-and-made-4-4-per-hour
======
sharemywin
I friend told me about a guy that picked people up on his commute from work.
And would turn the app on when he wanted to the mall. Not sure it's meant be
full time.

